# Dowels



## Mrkixx (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone made a dowel jig and if so how did you do it 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I make mine on the lathe, or use a round over bit in the router. I can size the smaller ones better on the lathe, but for bigger dowels, its just as fast to run the wood over the router table using a round over bit.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes what Sawdust703 said. If you only need short ones under 3" you can pound squares through progressively smaller holes in a metal bar.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a jig I use. Dimensions are not critical except that the piece with the holes drilled must be the same thickness as the wood to be doweled. That piece is made from a piece of scrap. The reason for the double sided design is: if the holes drilled are not perfectly straight (off by 1/2° for example), the holes won't line up straight. In use, you would drill through from one side; then, without flipping the jig, drill the other mating wood piece. Even if the holes are off a tiny bit of an angle, they will still line up.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Mrkixx, do you want a jig that will put dowel pin holes in a board, or a jig that will make dowels?


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

There's other ways as well. The YouTube link will lead to others.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.startwoodworking.com/plans/dowel-joints-without-dowel-jig
How to Dowel without a jig…


----------



## Mrkixx (Dec 24, 2012)

hi bob, a jig to make dowels or I guess a really good plug cutter set, and unfortunately I do not own a lathe


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I've done that in the ultra simple way of drilling a hole in a piece of scrap steel the same size as the dowel you want. Next trim down your blank using your table saw to a dimension slightly bigger than the needed dowel size. Use a utility knife and give the end a slight taper. Clamp the steel plate to your bench or put it in a vise. Chuck the blank into your drill. Place the tapered end of the blank into the hole in the steel plate. Then just drill away pushing the blank slowly into the plate. The plate will be sharp enough at the edges to shape the dowel.

I've done this several times and it works great. Easy, cheap, custom dowels made out your choice of stock.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, then check this out that Andy "galooticus" did. Also check out the woodgears link he gives.


----------

